# puppy words?



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Sit is a good one. It's really useful and easy to teach.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I would say first teach puppy his or her name and teach them where the potty place is. Then I would introduce the "come" command. When they are this little I would keep everything positive as they are little blank slates. You may want to check with your breeder to see what commands she has started with them and use the same words. Good Luck and Congrats on your new fur baby!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I find 'leave it' to be very beneficial. Too bad he listens to it 1/2 the time right now. :doh:
I also like 'wait'. I use it before he gets the 'ok' to eat, before jumping out of the car, going through the front door, etc. 
I would start with 'sit'. It is easy to teach like cinnamonteal said.


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Use his name a lot and and in a very happy voice so he learn who he is. We taught Aston to sit is the first day with the word and a hand signal. Beyond that, we're working on going to bed and off. When he doing things he shouldn't, instead of using NO, we go eh eh. Seems to work. It did for Allee. After he's learning some I would say down, stay, shake, whatever you want. Just see how well he's learning before you introduce too many new commands. Also, don't do too much at a time, but rather 5 or so minutes often. Then loose interest pretty easily. Good luck.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy (ahhhhh--puppy breath!!!) Sit, down, stay & come are all good ones to start out with. If you've gotten a female, one command to stay away from is "MACY"S SALE"


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Lots of great advice.

One of of favorites early on was "trade". When our pup would pick up something NOT theirs or something they should not have, I would grab something of a similar texture or a piece of kibble and say "Trade" after awhile I could get them to spit out whatever they had in their mouth and take what I was offering instead.

Leave it was another great one for stopping them before they picked up that "wrong" object.

And of course, "off" for jumping up on people or furniture, "sit", "come", "down" for lay down.

Baby steps. Don't over-load the dog with too many commands all at once. It will all come a little at a time.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We used Ian Dunbar's method.. Luring.. First the name.. When they are coming to me.. I say "come". I will lure them into a sit with some kibble.. saying "sit". and after the treat will lure into the "down"... more treats. Sure they aren't understanding at first.. But within a week or 2 I had a 9 to 10 week old pup that knew thier name, would come, sit and down on command... and was happy to do it! Choose your potty commands and always say the same things.. then praise softly when they are going.. They will learn to go on command, which will be a help to you later as well..


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

along with the great advice already give pick different word for asking her to lie down and to get off somthing. I use off meaning to get off somthing couch, person, bed ect. DOWN means to lie down. I mention this because its easy to say "get down" when you mean off and if they are laying down say on a couch they are "down" so it creates confusion when you go to teach "down".


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great advise, just want to wish you good luck on the new puppy, hope we get lots of pictures.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Most important, IMO... coming when called, the pup's name, where to potty and that his humans can be the most fun ever... i.e, paying attention to and interacting with you in all sorts of environments.


----------

